# [Oracle] aktuelles Datum einfügen = NOW() bei MySQL



## BendAR (26. April 2005)

Hallo,
ist bei Oracle es genauso praktisch wie bei MySQL es möglich, mit einer ähnlichen Funktion wie NOW() das aktuelle Datum + Uhrzeit in ein DATE Feld einzutragen (bei einem INSERT oder UPDATE)?


----------



## Frankdfe (26. April 2005)

Ja, mit SYSDATE statt mit NOW


----------



## BendAR (26. April 2005)

ok, vielen Dank


----------

